# Warners Shows 2011



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi

Just to let you know that Warners have now updated their website for next years shows. It is much improved and they have included lots more information than in previous years.

There are full details of what is going on at each show along with entertainment information and specific information for campers, especially those of you who haven't camped at a show before.

Just scroll down the page and click on the show you are interested in attending:

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/exhibitions/

Club Pre-booking has opened for the National Show at Peterborough and also The Southern Show at Newbury, the others will follow shortly.

Look forward to seeing a few more names down on our rally lists and meeting you at the shows.

Booking information for camping with the Motorhomefacts group is in each listing, along with a link to the Warners website to book with them.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Quite agree Jenny definitely more information & better set out.


----------



## wendy66 (Dec 19, 2010)

*Warners Shows*

Hello

My husband and I are new to Motor Homing and would like to attend some shows next year. I have had a quick look on the recommended website and it all looks very entertaining and like a very well organised event. Could anyone please give me some feedback on any shows they attend so we know where to go. Much appreciated. Wendy.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello Wendy

As you are in Lincs I would Recommend the p'boro show just off the A1
& to stay overnight with Mhf 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=308


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

You musnt miss Peterborough its the biggest and best show lots to see but most of all better stalls and many of them :wink:


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Be a tad causious with the dates on that web page.

“We are also delighted to be introducing a brand new event The Midsummer Great Escape which will take place in the idyllic setting of Prestwold Hall, Leicester on 18th-20th June. “

Then on the same page

“Belvoir Castle, Grantham, Leicestershire, NG32 1PE”

I have emailed the management to have it made it clear.

C.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

CliveMott said:


> Be a tad causious with the dates on that web page.
> 
> "We are also delighted to be introducing a brand new event The Midsummer Great Escape which will take place in the idyllic setting of Prestwold Hall, Leicester on 18th-20th June. "
> 
> ...


Hi Clive

Yes I also picked that up :roll: and have e.mailed Warner's as to just where this show is being held in 2011:roll: but as far as we are aware it is at Belvoir Castle next year, it was at Prestwold hall this year.

Jacquie


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks for doing that Clive. I was about to do just that, when I saw your post. They have to have some hiccups, so let's hope that this is the smallest one. Belvoir Castle is definitely the venue for the Great Escape.

Polo (Beth)


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just to confirm the Great Escape Show is at Belvoir Castle

copy from e.mail from Warner's

I can confirm that The Midsummer Great Escape will take place at Belvoir Castle on 17-19th June. We are trying to update all the websites at the moment and will update this one over the next few days.



Thanks for contacting us and hope to see you at the shows!



Gretta Ryan

Exhibitions Marketing Manager



Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

*Booking Open*

Just to let everyone know that booking is now *OPEN* for *ALL* the Warners shows:

*The National Motorhome Show - Peterborough.*

*The Southern Motorcaravan Show - Newbury.*

*The Midsummer Great Escape - Belvoir Castle, Grantham.*

*The Northern Motorcaravan Show - Knutsford.*

*The Western Motorhome Show - Malvern.*

*The Motorhome Show Season Finale - Lincoln*

For full details of* "Dates"*, *"Prices"*,* "How to Book" to camp with the Motorhomefacts Rally group* and* a link to Warners Website to book* please have a look at the individual show listings on the Rally page:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies


----------

